# Do you play video games?



## Serenade (Sep 9, 2014)

If you do, what genres do you usually play?

My answer: I'm an INTP and I play anything, really.  I'm a gaming nerd that goes on and off between hardcore and casual gamer.


----------



## Sonyx (Mar 7, 2014)

I would call myself a casual gamer i guess... I usually play rpg and moba games but I do play other genres


----------



## Cheveyo (Nov 19, 2010)

There is a podcast called "Casually Hardcore" on the net. I think that phrase fits me, but for different reasons than the people who do/did the podcast. They call themselves casually hardcore because they don't have the time to play games in a hardcore fashion and would play more if they could.


I, on the other hand, do have enough time to play. I don't have kids, and I do not have a job that demands a lot of my time. I am casually hardcore because I do not want to be super hardcore. I prefer being laid back. I do not enjoy serious competition. I find it boring. I do not raid in MMOs because it ends up feeling like a chore.



I tend to play all kinds of games, though I prefer sticking to PC games. I recently pre-ordered Beyond Earth, which is a Turn-based Strategy game. I prefer TBS to RTS, as Real-Time Strategy games require the ability to micromanage several different things at once, which I just can't do. I also play games like The Sims. I play MMOs, RPGs, Shooters, Sports games, ARPGs, Visual Novels, platformers, etc. I enjoy fighting games even though I'm outright horrible at them.(Clumsy fingers)


I'm a gamer.


----------



## Aelthwyn (Oct 27, 2010)

yes. I haven't played a ton of games, not very much as a kid. In the last several years I have put a considerable ammount of time into 4 games - Bejeweled 3, Pixie Hollow, Skyrim (with tons of mods), and Elder Scrolls Online. Mainly what draws me is getting to spend time in a beautiful environment. I don't really care that much about 'beating' a game or improving my skill or anything like that, I just like spending time enjoying the scenery, creating characters, or having fun with things that allow me to customize my character's appearance or personal space if they have any. Bejeweled is different than the others, obviously, and although I did play it a lot I don't think I played it in long chunks like with the others, it was more like a quick thing to fill the time here and there between stuff, though with the 'classic' and 'poker' modes I could get sort of in that obsessed locked-in must keep as long as I can mindset. I seem to prefer to focus on one game at a time for a very long period of time (like years....) rather than racing through acheivements and simply completing it or switching between games depending on my mood on that day. I will do research into the world, make fanfiction, try different types of characters, explore every nook and cranny, take tons of screenshots, and generally use it as a nearly constant playground for my imagination whether I am actually logged in, or just thinking about it.


----------



## Wonszu (Sep 25, 2013)

Mmm... if by video games you mean PC games too ;P Then yes. I would call myself a normal gamer, can I? Which means I don't spend every bit of money on DLC and "must have" games. I select my games carefully and play when I have time. But if I do play the game it's not Sims or Candy Crush, I'm talking The Elder Scrolls Series (from III part forward), Mass Effect 1,2 and 3, Trilogy of Thief, Path of Exile, Bioshock 1,2, Infinite, Half Life and so on and so on... I pick what suits me. I'm not hardcore to the bone but not casual either. Just.... normal gamer. Having a life sometimes. Sometimes playing 3 whole days straight. 50-50.


----------



## Hidden from Sight (Jan 3, 2014)

I have every Call of Duty after COD4 in the Xbox 360, but I mainly stick to Black Ops 2 as my main game. I'm definitely not a casual gamer when it comes to pretty much any FPS game. On the PC, I occasionally play Command and Conquer games (Renegade is a FPS, Red Alert 2 and Generals are third person strategy) from the first decade pack (I should have never opened it, I bought it for $20 five years ago and now it's worth well over $120 new), but my main PC game is, by far, Minecraft. I did co-own a Minecraft server that was run by my brother for some time before he closed it down due to a lack of funding. I'm not into MMORPGs at all, or any Role Playing game as a matter of fact. I also have Minecraft on the Xbox, but I only play it when the BO2 servers aren't working or if I'm with two or three friends and we have nothing better to play. I'm probably neglecting a few details, but that provides an overview of my gaming habits.


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker (Mar 23, 2012)

ENFP. My avatar tells you everything you need to know.


----------



## Dr Wahwee (May 2, 2012)

yes i play video gaem


----------



## Word Dispenser (May 18, 2012)

Damn straight.


----------



## .17485 (Jan 12, 2011)

Yep I play video games. I play platform, rpg, racing sim, action adventure, sports, simulation. Platform and action is my favourite genre.


----------



## aendern (Dec 28, 2013)

I mostly play flash games.

I used to play MMOs but I haven't found any free MMOs that are worth investing any time into. :sad:


----------



## Robert2928 (Apr 6, 2012)

Yeah I play games. Typically I like fighting games like Tekken, Street Fighter, Mortal Kombat, etc. and lately I play team games like Monster Hunter and right now I'm playing Destiny as level 28 Titan excited to take on the Vault of Glass. Really I'll play anything "fun" and being able to play with friends is a bonus. 

Video games can be great social tools especially in today's globalized world. Playing with people around the world si exciting you know?


----------



## Kavik (Apr 3, 2014)

I have yet to meet someone who doesn't play video games in the last five years. Asking if you play them these days is like asking if you watch movies. 

Personally, I've always played games. My very first was pokemon on the gameboy color. Afterwords I played console games, especially loving platformers. Recently I've started moving toward PC. I like every genre except horror and FPS. Horror because I'm a scardy cat, FPS because there's so much saturation in the market it's frankly boring now. Lately I've been playing MMO games and sci-fi/fantasy like mass effect and dragon age. I find the less time I have the more I intensely focus on a couple, or one game at a time. 

I'm spoiled from consoles and PC games so I can't stand playing phone games that seem primitive in comparison. Even handhelds are superior.


----------



## Serenade (Sep 9, 2014)

Cheveyo said:


> There is a podcast called "Casually Hardcore" on the net. I think that phrase fits me, but for different reasons than the people who do/did the podcast. They call themselves casually hardcore because they don't have the time to play games in a hardcore fashion and would play more if they could.
> 
> 
> I, on the other hand, do have enough time to play. I don't have kids, and I do not have a job that demands a lot of my time. I am casually hardcore because I do not want to be super hardcore. I prefer being laid back. I do not enjoy serious competition. I find it boring. I do not raid in MMOs because it ends up feeling like a chore.
> ...


Is it weird that that video gave me goosebumps? I played all of them and the nostalgia and epicness just came rushing back to me x)

I guess I define myself as casually hardcore because I used to be a hardcore gamer playing the highest difficulties and pumping in 24/7, researching about the game and everything, but then school happened, and that got me distracted. I try to play sometimes whenever I do have the time, which is rarely, and I do play those "casual" games like the Sims, CoD, Minecraft etc.


----------



## Cheveyo (Nov 19, 2010)

Serenade said:


> Is it weird that that video gave me goosebumps? I played all of them and the nostalgia and epicness just came rushing back to me x)


Nope, it's an epic video. Which is why I linked it. It always reminds me of how awesome games can be.


----------



## GoosePeelings (Nov 10, 2013)

IxTP, absolutely. Different RPG's, FPS's, almost anything goes.


----------



## Katie Koopa (Jun 25, 2014)

Yes. I like platform games and shooting games mostly.


----------



## Milya (Jul 9, 2014)

INFP, casual gamer. I play mostly MMOs and ARPGs, some platformers, puzzle games etc.


----------



## Turlowe (Aug 4, 2014)

INFP and I love games. I've been pretty hardcore in the past but I think I've settled down into being a much more casual player. I like most genres of games except sports games like Madden. I was addicted to auto racing games and fps for years but got bored of both of those. I still play the Saint's Row series, and to a lesser degree the GTA games, though lately I've been re obsessing over Skyrim. I also have done a lot of MMOs, I was into WoW for a few years, I played Champions online,DDO, APB,Neverwinter, and a few others whose names seem to escape me at the moment. Now I'm only playing STO as MMOs go.


----------



## stargazing grasshopper (Oct 25, 2013)

Unknown personality type (Gen-X), I don't play video games.
I play brain teaser games & logic puzzle games.


----------

